# Puppy & Shots



## Yami (Feb 3, 2014)

I was wondering when did u guys start with the shots and how much did you wait in between shots.
I've been reading mixed reviews and how bad it can be for your puppy if done wrong which has made me a bit skeptical because his breeder gave him his first shots early on, and I not being familiar with the process gave him his second shot at almost 10 weeks. How long should I now wait for he next one and is it ok to take him to a puppy meet now?... I haven't been taking him outside for safety precautions and feel like I need to start socializing him because every time he sees someone he's beginning to get too hyper etc.
Thanks!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Have you registered your chance with a local vet? They will be able to advise you as and when what shots are required,
Some vets also hold puppy socialisation classes - otherwise I would highly recommend a local puppy training classes, to learn top tips and to get them used to other people and dogs x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Phoebe had her first shots at 10 weeks and her 2nd shot at 12 weeks. She then had to wait 1 more week before she could go out! But speak to your vet.


----------

